# Ram horns questions



## KatahdinMomma (Feb 22, 2017)

Hey ya'll! 

Be gentle with me. I don't know if it's my area,  but I get chastised for not disbudding my sheep,  though I don't have any sheep with horns,  lol. I know and understand the risks involved,  however we breed for butcher and choose not to disbud. 

Anyhow,  I have katahdin/dorper crosses. A ram was born last year that is destined for greatness on all accounts,  other than not having been proven yet. We did not disbud him,  though he's is almost a year with no sign of horns. I know this breed can be polled but this was not a question I asked upon purchasing my original breeding stock. So how long before I know whether or not he will have horns? 

Also,  any tips info on selling a breeding ram? If he has twin genes,  from a proven mom/dad,  is gorgeous on all accounts with massive testes (which I understand is an important feature?) what is a fair selling price? Or if he isn't proven is it not really as wise as I think to sell him?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 22, 2017)

Sheep do not get disbudded. In fact, the majority of breeds are naturally polled. 

**Some sheep, particularly rams can get small horns that are called scurs. They usually aren't we'll attach and will often break off**

If a sheep is going to have horns, you will know right off. I have Shetlands and I can tell whether a lamb is a ram or ewe when they are first born just be feeling the top of the head. They have very obvious bumps where their horns will be. 

As for selling a ram, do some research on your area and figure out what the current market value is for a similar animal. We have some crossbred sheep , but the majority are purebred and registered. 

Katahdins, Dorpers, and crosses between the 2 seem to be very popular right now.


----------



## KatahdinMomma (Feb 22, 2017)

purplequeenvt said:


> Sheep do not get disbudded. In fact, the majority of breeds are naturally polled.
> 
> **Some sheep, particularly rams can get small horns that are called scurs. They usually aren't we'll attach and will often break off**
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! That's a load off. I had been wondering,  and this eases my nerves. Thanks for the response.


----------

